# 2008 Keyesville Classic!



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

here is the 2007 race http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=279393&highlight=keyesville
here is the 2006 race http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=174586&highlight=keyesville

Keyesville 2008 March 15th and 16th.​The race is now 20 years old and it hasn't changed! it even has the same old bikes racing in it!

Two classes again. up to 1986 bikes and 1987 to 1995 bikes.

This year we have a special "Vintage" camp closer to the start finish area so that people can come over and talk to us about the old bikes. in years past we have kind of set ourselves out too far in the woods which made it hard for people to find us. we have cool bikes and we should show them off!

And hey, check this out. they might be premiering Clunkers the film in the pizza joint in town the day before. registration will also be at the same time. i say we display a few of our bikes there! i will stick my Clunker up n there for sure.

Oh, and the race director this time is on the ball. he's really into this vintage class thing.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

I'll be there for sure again this year, Isn't this the 4th year?

As always, there's an open invitation to anyone that wants to carpool from Idaho. If you get to Boise, we can ride together the whole way, or if you live in central Nevada (which very few people do), I can pick you up along the route. The drive down is very pretty.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

In.

This should be the 4th year of having a 'vintage' gathering there...but I think only the 3rd year of having a 'vintage' specific class for us to race in.

Already excited!


(Sky, I'll make sure to 'sticky' this when the event gets closer.)


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Who's bringing what!?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

*i got my thumb out*



Rumpfy said:


> Who's bringing what!?


who's giving me a ride


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> who's giving me a ride


You really need to buy a car man. Or fab a bike bike rack to your motorcycle.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

hollister said:


> who's giving me a ride


Fly to Boise and I'll drive you down there.


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

This will be my first year.

Is anyone heading out there for training early next year? I have never been there before and it would be fun to do a training ride with some other VRCers.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Retro MB said:


> This will be my first year.
> 
> Is anyone heading out there for training early next year? I have never been there before and it would be fun to do a training ride with some other VRCers.


Training!?! Not allowed! Unless you want to train the beer gut


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I want to race the 86 class. I want to get out there first. We shall see. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

First year as a Vintage racer. Been racing/attending it since '99.

So what's the official ruling on bike build? What parts can we swap out for modern equipment? I thought I read something about tires and pedals.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Retro MB said:


> This will be my first year.
> 
> Is anyone heading out there for training early next year? I have never been there before and it would be fun to do a training ride with some other VRCers.


I just noticed that we live in the same vicinity. What will you be riding? The Potts?


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

hollister said:


> who's giving me a ride


dude, I took that the wrong way . . .


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

MrOrange said:


> dude, I took that the wrong way . . .


stan was trying to trade me for some 'cals in another thread:skep:


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

hollister said:


> stan was trying to trade me for some 'cals in another thread:skep:


oh

ok

um


----------



## gotdirt (Jan 17, 2006)

*just curious...*



Veloculture said:


> Two classes again. up to 1986 bikes and 1987 to 1995 bikes.


how are the dates determined? (why not '96?)
...shouldn't the class grow by one year w/ each passing year?


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Who's bringing what!?


I'm planning on making the trip this year with Joe Steel and Scooterdude. What types of things do we need, a generator, fire pit, tunes, lots of thick cable, a big VRC banner, lots of bikes? I really want to make it this year. Do you have a list?


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

Upchuck said:


> I just noticed that we live in the same vicinity. What will you be riding? The Potts?


Yep. (Unlike most of you guys, I only have one mountain bike, but she's very special.)


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

YETIFIED said:


> I'm planning on making the trip this year with Joe Steel and Scooterdude. What types of things do we need, a generator, fire pit, tunes, lots of thick cable, a big VRC banner, lots of bikes? I really want to make it this year. Do you have a list?


it's primitive camping with portable toilets. camp fires are permitted. bring anything that you want and need. tables and shade structures have proven to be a good thing. bring the family too. it's a great area for outdoor recreation.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

gotdirt said:


> how are the dates determined? (why not '96?)
> ...shouldn't the class grow by one year w/ each passing year?


thats where i draw the line. i figured 95' would give some people a few years of the over the top anodized bikes to attend and bikes with a few early types of suspension.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Upchuck said:


> First year as a Vintage racer. Been racing/attending it since '99.
> 
> So what's the official ruling on bike build? What parts can we swap out for modern equipment? I thought I read something about tires and pedals.


Pedals, tires, and helmet can be new.

The rules aren't strict, it's more about having fun. If you happen to run new grease in your headset, we'll not get too upset.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Veloculture said:


> it's primitive camping with portable toilets. camp fires are permitted. bring anything that you want and need. tables and shade structures have proven to be a good thing. bring the family too. it's a great area for outdoor recreation.


Thank you for the info Sky. It's good to see you back on the board.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> Pedals, tires, and helmet can be new.
> 
> The rules aren't strict, it's more about having fun. If you happen to run new grease in your headset, we'll not get too upset.


Well I'm pretty sure I still have a period jersey, but my shorts and gloves probably will stink to high heaven if I wear them.


----------



## datawhacker (Dec 23, 2004)

YETIFIED said:


> I'm planning on making the trip this year with Joe Steel and Scooterdude. What types of things do we need, a generator, fire pit, tunes, lots of thick cable, a big VRC banner, lots of bikes? I really want to make it this year. Do you have a list?


1) beer
2) beer
3) beer


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

gotdirt said:


> how are the dates determined? (why not '96?)
> ...shouldn't the class grow by one year w/ each passing year?


It was discussed quite a bit.

Ultimately...86 and older for pre index.

And typically as new as what Sky said. Some suspension and before bikes started using v-brakes.

They're really more a set of guidelines than actual rules. But the more 'correct' the more respect. 

Also...I'd strongly recommend that you sign up for the whole series. Downhill, Short Track, and XC. The short track ended up being an absolute hoot. You can really ham it up and the spectators get a kick out of the bikes.


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

I'll be there, had a blast last year, (my first). Looking forward to it.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Will try to go


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

I'm in. I keep blowing off putting my Bonty back together, so this will give me some solid incentive to finish the damn thing  . It'll be good to put some faces to the screen-names too.


----------



## mrkawasaki (Aug 2, 2006)

*Crusader*

Hmmm... this sounds like another one of those 'World Series' sports events you guys do so well in...  

I need another goal to compete with riding Repack last year - so I need to know if there a special class set aside for UK representatives...??!!

Neil

PS. Where's GoogleMaps....


----------



## J (Mar 25, 2004)

Last year I camped with the vintage guys and had a blast. Will likely look to do the same this year.

I invite everyone to come watch the trials events this year, looks like we're on!

Here are some pics from last year:

http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=27513&highlight=keyesville


----------



## J (Mar 25, 2004)

6 weeks to go. What day do you guys usually get down there? My trials thing is (I think) on Saturday, so I'll probably get there Friday day or maybe Thursday.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

I'll be pulling in Friday afternoon.


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

We (family: wife & kid) will be up Friday Night. I am really looking forward to this.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

link to map of where this event is. Thanks.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

gm1230126 said:


> link to map of where this event is. Thanks.


Go to http://www.ssfta.com and click on Keyesville Race on the left side of the page. It will take you to the details on the race and location.


----------



## J (Mar 25, 2004)

Hey Rumpfy, is it time to sticky this thread? I shan't bump it anymore, just a suggestion. I may do the xc event this year, still not sure.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

J said:


> Hey Rumpfy, is it time to sticky this thread? I shan't bump it anymore, just a suggestion. I may do the xc event this year, still not sure.


well of course you're doing the XC. why wouldn't you?


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Veloculture said:


> well of course you're doing the XC. why wouldn't you?


Because I burned all my matches doing the DH and ShortTrack the day before?


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Upchuck said:


> Because I burned all my matches doing the DH and ShortTrack the day before?


eh, just put it on low gear and enjoy the scenery. i might be doing that this year. i've only done an average of 10 miles per month for nearly 3 years now. im hurtin.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Veloculture said:


> eh, just put it on low gear and enjoy the scenery. i might be doing that this year. i've only done an average of 10 miles per month for nearly 3 years now. im hurtin.


You mean I might have some company in the back of the pack? Woohoo!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Upchuck said:


> You mean I might have some company in the back of the pack? Woohoo!


Thats just it....he says he hasn't been riding...but his fitness is still fantastic. Sky's just being modest.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

J said:


> Hey Rumpfy, is it time to sticky this thread? I shan't bump it anymore, just a suggestion. I may do the xc event this year, still not sure.


Yeah, pretty soon actually. I usually give events a month of sticky time.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

And yeah....if you're going vintage class....Stage Race is the only way to go.

The short track last year surprised me as it was an absolute blast. Totally worth it to do all the events.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Is it bad form to bring vintage bikes for sale? Not to race on...just to show for sale...maybe we could bring our parts bins and hold an informal swap meet?


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Thats just it....he says he hasn't been riding...but his fitness is still fantastic. Sky's just being modest.


Don and I usually run sweep in the vintage class  If we catch Sky we are going to kick his ass:yesnod:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Upchuck said:


> Is it bad form to bring vintage bikes for sale? Not to race on...just to show for sale...maybe we could bring our parts bins and hold an informal swap meet?


I don't think its bad form at all. Go for it.

....though I'm going to try and come home with the same number of bikes that I showed up with.


----------



## J (Mar 25, 2004)

If I want to do any of the vintage events, can I register the day of? Assuming so.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

J said:


> If I want to do any of the vintage events, can I register the day of? Assuming so.


Yes, you can sign up in the morning befor the event


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

Upchuck said:


> You mean I might have some company in the back of the pack? Woohoo!


Don't worry, I'll be right there with ya'. I'm lucky if I get to ride 3 hours a week, and unlike Sky, I'm not naturally gifted with fitness. DFL FTL! :thumbsup:


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

we're almost there! i still need to pick out which bikes im going race.


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

Are most of you guys camping at the track or staying at one of the local hotels? I haven't decided which one I will do yet. I'm not a fan of dry camps, but may stay if that is what most of you are doing. Gotta hang with the vintage gang.


----------



## datawhacker (Dec 23, 2004)

The problem with a hotel is that you have to drive back and forth, while the campsites are right in the middle of the race courses. Camping is a lot more fun. And we usually have beer, so its not exactly a dry camp. Also, they have outhouses in the vicinity. Normally the weather is quite sunny and warm, with one notable exception where it was pretty cold.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

I'll be staying with my son in Kernville at one of the local hotels. Kernville Inn and Kern Lodge are both good choices.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

camping all the way. it's such a great place to camp. plus it reminds me of the early days of being a starving racer back in the day when pretty much all the racers were poor.


----------



## J (Mar 25, 2004)

Here's a few questions:

1. I think I can remember where the camping spot is, but if anyone has directions, please post. 

2. I *may* be able to get my top secret vintage bike put together for the race. Do the bikes have to be 100% period accurate?

3. Anyone going down Thursday?


----------



## datawhacker (Dec 23, 2004)

I think Sky is moving the camping spot this year, and he will probably have a sign that you would see after driving into the Keyesville recreation area. It might be near the officials area this year. Not sure if he shows up Thursday or early Friday. There are two vintage classes 20+ year, and 10-19 year old bikes. Its mainly the frame, brakes, and drive train that matters. No index shifting in the 20 year old class, (its not an exact sliding 20 year scale). I think suspension forks are ok in the 10-19, but I don't recall seeing any. People aren't going to get too upset about tires and we see clipless pedals, although I'm personally against that infraction. Its mainly the spirit of older bikes that matters.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

From what I heard, the classes are up to 1986 bikes and 1987 to 1995 bikes. The "20+ year" category doesn't include 1987/88 models. The reasoning was based on when changes occured in drivetrain and brakes. Otherwise, eventually we'd have 8speed indexed shifting front suspended bikes with V-brakes up against friction shifting rigid forked rigs. 

Can anyone confirm?


----------



## datawhacker (Dec 23, 2004)

Veloculture is the authority, but I think that you have it right conceptually. More about a point in time historically, than 2008 minus 20 years. Pretty sure that 20 year old will continue to mean non-indexing because it came out in around 86 and hasn't been allowed in the 20 year class historically.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

J said:


> Here's a few questions:
> 
> 1. I think I can remember where the camping spot is, but if anyone has directions, please post.
> 
> ...


1- this year im shooting for a being within eyesight of the staging area but far enough away to not be right on top of the megaphone. i'll try to put up signs but you can probably just ask the people at the staging line where we are and they should be able to point you there. thats the plan anyway. they wanted to be able to point people to where we are. apparently they get a lot of requests to see our bikes but the people couldn't find up previous years.

2- just get it as close as possible.

3- i might be. unsure though. i usually like to get there early to setup camp and to hit the hot springs before they get too crowded.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

datawhacker said:


> Veloculture is the authority, but I think that you have it right conceptually. More about a point in time historically, than 2008 minus 20 years. Pretty sure that 20 year old will continue to mean non-indexing because it came out in around 86 and hasn't been allowed in the 20 year class historically.


thats it exactly!


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

Does this mean that I cannot ride my '86 Potts with original wheels, brakes, bar (steel), crankset, etc. in the 20+ class since (like most people of the era) I converted to index shifting when it came out?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Retro MB said:


> Does this mean that I cannot ride my '86 Potts with original wheels, brakes, bar (steel), crankset, etc. in the 20+ class since (like most people of the era) I converted to index shifting when it came out?


nobody's gonna kick you out for index shifters. especially when the rest of the bike is 86. Just make sure to flip the switch to friction upon Sky's inpsection. After that just flip it back.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> nobody's gonna kick you out for index shifters. especially when the rest of the bike is 86. Just make sure to flip the switch to friction upon Sky's inpsection. After that just flip it back.


5 minute penalty off the starting line.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> 5 minute penalty off the starting line.


Whutabout shimano SPD's? I hate to think what would happen to me if I ran toe clips through the Snakepit...maybe I'll just use my Suntour shin shredders.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Upchuck said:


> Whutabout shimano SPD's? I hate to think what would happen to me if I ran toe clips through the Snakepit...maybe I'll just use my Suntour shin shredders.


modern helmets, shoes, pedals and tires are totally cool. we ain't that anal. i run clipless pedals even on my klunker. :thumbsup:


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

Sorry to bring this back up, but I want to get this resolved so that I can decide if I am going to attend the event. What is/are the defining characteristic(s) that separate the 20+ and 10-19 classes. Is there something specific or is it one person's opinion? Please list them here so that I can make an informed decision. Thanks.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Retro MB said:


> Sorry to bring this back up, but I want to get this resolved so that I can decide if I am going to attend the event. What is/are the defining characteristic(s) that separate the 20+ and 10-19 classes. Is there something specific or is it one person's opinion? Please list them here so that I can make an informed decision. Thanks.


Nothing to stress about. With that Potts of yours, everyone is going to want to see it.

Just come and race, no one is going to give you any grief for a few out of place parts....well, maybe some good hearted grief.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

I just rode with RetroMB today. The Potts is absolutely gorgeous. As good of shape as it's in, it's hard to believe it's an '86. I tried to convice him that he owes it to the VRC contingency to come out and race/show off that beauty.

The sweet thing about this bike is it's coming out of retirement and will be back on the regular race circuit. RetroMB has decided to join our local XC team and will be lining the Potts up against the modern rigs.

To top things off, he had his '85 Serotta road bike sitting in the back seat of his car.  


Rumpfy said:


> Nothing to stress about. With that Potts of yours, everyone is going to want to see it.
> 
> Just come and race, no one is going to give you any grief for a few out of place parts....well, maybe some good hearted grief.


----------



## J (Mar 25, 2004)

I just put in for my week off next week (moving the first part). Trials bike is getting tuned, and my vintage bike may be ready by then. I will now have a cocktail so as to stay focused on my training plan.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Retro MB said:


> Sorry to bring this back up, but I want to get this resolved so that I can decide if I am going to attend the event. What is/are the defining characteristic(s) that separate the 20+ and 10-19 classes. Is there something specific or is it one person's opinion? Please list them here so that I can make an informed decision. Thanks.


first off the 20+ year thing was a one year only thing in 2006. ever since then we kept those years by saying everything 1986 and older is one class and 1987-1995 is the other class. don't stress about the classes. nobody is going to DQ you because you have the wrong grips or incorrect shifters on your bike. just show and and ride you're old beast with the rest of us.


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

Upchuck said:


> I just rode with RetroMB today. The Potts is absolutely gorgeous. As good of shape as it's in, it's hard to believe it's an '86. I tried to convice him that he owes it to the VRC contingency to come out and race/show off that beauty.
> 
> The sweet thing about this bike is it's coming out of retirement and will be back on the regular race circuit. RetroMB has decided to join our local XC team and will be lining the Potts up against the modern rigs.


The ride today was an easy spin for Upchuck as he gets ready for his race this weekend. I felt alright after we warmed up, but he showed me that I have a bit of work to do to get up to race speed. I guess that that is what friends are for.:thumbsup:


----------



## Menso (Jun 2, 2004)

Kinda a stretch, but is anyone going from the San Luis Obispo area or at least planning on driving up 101 past SLO on the way back? I'm able to get a ride out to Keyesville, but my ride is only going for Trials and DH and wants to go back Saturday night. I'm going mostly for the XC, so Sunday is a must.
one bike and one guy--anyone with room?


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

i just got his from Jason our race promoter:

"I received a call form Bike Mag today and they told me that they were coming
up in full force to shoot your vintage race stuff. I have bike racks for
you and your group to place and present them on. I do not have a cable
though."


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

our race promoter this year is really looking to push the Vintage thing from here on out. he's asking a favor though. he wants to have people pre-register. you don't half to but it really helps him to manage the race when he knows how many people are showing up. putting on races is a b!tch ya know.


----------



## datawhacker (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm already registered. I wanted to get a t-shirt in my size this year.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Looks like I'll have to bring more bikes. 

I'll pre-reg this weekend.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Looks like I'll have to bring more bikes.


I guess I'll have to also. I was just going to bring one and possibly a backup (just in case my mechanic made a mistake). I guess I'll bring a second for sure.


----------



## Lutarious (Feb 8, 2005)

*Wow, paparrazzi?*

I'll register too. I am bringing the marin-atou ti FS. Not mine, but it's a lot more vintage than my Bontrager, and it's for sale. I'm hoping someone buys it from me so I don't have to finish DFL on it.

See you guys Friday night. Anyone want to share gas from Oakland or thereabouts, let me know. Just me and one bike, plus camping gear. Your car or mine, doesn't matter to me.


----------



## datawhacker (Dec 23, 2004)

thanks to my mechanic, the left crank arm fell off my Ritchey on the test ride. Darn those guys.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

So who ordered the rain in the long range forecast?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Upchuck said:


> So who ordered the rain in the long range forecast?


Mother fcuker.

Well...it has a good chance of changing between now and then.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

No rain. It's not allowed.


----------



## datawhacker (Dec 23, 2004)

forecast looks good through saturday

http://www.wrh.noaa.gov/forecast/Ma...p=1&textField1=35.61806&textField2=-118.47222


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

Veloculture said:


> our race promoter this year is really looking to push the Vintage thing from here on out. he's asking a favor though. he wants to have people pre-register. you don't half to but it really helps him to manage the race when he knows how many people are showing up. putting on races is a b!tch ya know.


Done. Didn't realize until the end that there is a processing fee. Bummed about that, but now I don't have to bring my checkbook. I will be there mid-day Friday.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Nice! See you up there!


Retro MB said:


> Done. Didn't realize until the end that there is a processing fee. Bummed about that, but now I don't have to bring my checkbook. I will be there mid-day Friday.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

datawhacker said:


> forecast looks good through saturday
> 
> http://www.wrh.noaa.gov/forecast/Ma...p=1&textField1=35.61806&textField2=-118.47222


Im jealous. Wish I could go. Have fun, take lots of pics, watch out for Rumpfy at night, and keep the trophies in Norcal.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Im jealous. Wish I could go. Have fun, take lots of pics, watch out for Rumpfy at night, and keep the trophies in Norcal.


You suck.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Im jealous. Wish I could go. Have fun, take lots of pics, watch out for Rumpfy at night, and keep the trophies in Norcal.


I can not believe that you're not showing up. Pretty lame.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

laffeaux said:


> I can not believe that you're not showing up. Pretty lame.


Missing it two years running. Mike too.

Both fired.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Missing it two years running. Mike too.
> 
> Both fired.


I know. Im bummed I wont be there. Sure had a fun time that year.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

ask for Jason at the staging area (he's the promoter) and ask him where the Vintage camp is when you roll in. i'll arrive Friday morning i believe and i'll be in this truck. it's easy to spot my truck because i have a large Yakima bed rack. these were the only photos i had


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

Wait, how did you get 1/3 of Stan's collection in the back of your truck??

 

See ya'lls there, hopefully before it gets dark and I have to try putting together a tent I've never seen before in the dark.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

-Anomie- said:


> Wait, how did you get 1/3 of Stan's collection in the back of your truck??
> 
> 
> 
> See ya'lls there, hopefully before it gets dark and I have to try putting together a tent I've never seen before in the dark.


There's a good number of blue collar bikes in there but there's also about 8 track bikes in there too. a few good items in the tangle of mediocre bikes. 42 bikes in all on that trip. not bad for a mini truck.


----------



## J (Mar 25, 2004)

Success!

Secret weapon is up, running and (relatively)bug free. See you Friday am!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

J said:


> Success!
> 
> Secret weapon is up, running and (relatively)bug free. See you Friday am!


Nice! So are you doing the series?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Registered for the Vintage Class Stage Race!


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

*stage*

I'm signed up for the stage race. Hope I don't kill myself on the downhill  . I'm leaving tomorrow afternoon, be up there tomorrow night. I'll be the wuss in the small R.V. The forcast is cold and mabye wet on Sunday. I'm bringing the E-Z up for bike/people shelter if it pours. See you guys on Friday. Steve


----------



## J (Mar 25, 2004)

Rumpfy, 

Since the vintage bike has manifested itself so quick, I plan on racing something on Sunday. Im not sure which I'll do yet, been busy moving so I'll probably figure that out later. 

Charles and I rocked vintage today at the Wednesday ride. I am definitely going to have to host a VRC water dog session here soon, today was great. We even went through Carlmont

Everybody check out the trials on Saturday if you're not busy!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

See you guys there!!!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Having car issues that will keep me from getting into town later on Friday than I'd like...but I'll be along.


----------



## J (Mar 25, 2004)

Sorry about bailing on you guys, but the weather looked pretty bad for Saturday night...so I packed up and headed out.


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

*cross country*

Too bad you bailed early, the conditions were very good for the race. Nice meeting you- hope to see you next year! :thumbsup:


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

J said:


> Sorry about bailing on you guys, but the weather looked pretty bad for Saturday night...so I packed up and headed out.


J, your weather report was WAY off. pretty normal night and Sunday was the best weather of the three days.


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

I made the same mistake as J (see my Keyesville post), and I regret it now, but that's the way it goes sometimes. Regardless, I'm glad I went and got a chance to hang out with everyone on Friday night and Saturday, and I'll be back next year (hopefully with a new-old bike!).


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I'll be sure to bring this up if either one of you think of leaving early next year.


----------



## J (Mar 25, 2004)

In the past, not getting out before something like that (which was called for at the time) was a big mistake, so I chose to err on the side of caution. 

Ah well.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

J said:


> In the past, not getting out before something like that (which was called for at the time) was a big mistake, so I chose to err on the side of caution.
> 
> Ah well.


Dude, you got a WRX, you would have been fine!


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

J said:


> In the past, not getting out before something like that (which was called for at the time) was a big mistake, so I chose to err on the side of caution.
> 
> Ah well.


i heard two weather reports. one was super bad and the other was basically opposite of that. one thing to remember about Keyesville is that the trail is always better with wet conditions. it's a great trail on cold days too. the guys that were riding in the snow on Saturday were telling me it was the best ride they've done in years. no such thing as too cold, just not enough clothes....


----------

